# Using pipe gloves for spring/park gloves?



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Is it a bad idea to use pipe gloves for spring/park riding? I only plan on using them during spring/early season park riding only. I have another pair of gloves for colder days no matter what I'm riding. 

I was thinking about these:
GRENADE G.A.S. GLOVES - SULLEN

Let me know if it's a bad idea and why. Thanks.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

if you're doing this, get a pipe glove with a decent coldness and waterproof rating, also don't get grenades, as they're garbage


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A "park" glove and a "pipe" glove are the same thing. Get Celteks. They actually last more than one season.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

m_jel said:


> if you're doing this, get a pipe glove with a decent coldness and waterproof rating, also don't get grenades, as they're garbage


Okay thanks. I'll keep that in mind.



Nivek said:


> A "park" glove and a "pipe" glove are the same thing. Get Celteks. They actually last more than one season.


I've been waiting to order the Celtek Faded in the smoke color for the past month and the rep hasn't gotten back to me in the past week about availability. That's kind of the reason why i posted this thread, to find more options.


Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

check out POW gloves


----------

